# Gore A Go Go Interactive CD Rom/Instant Download for Horror Fanatics!



## Tempered Visuals LLC (Mar 28, 2006)

If you love horror, zombie comics and pin-ups, and quality horror/art short films you'll love this cd-rom/interactive program! 

20 minute original film, it's a real mind bender, not cheese horror!

4 different comic book inspired galleries with different themes (really cool stuff) 

Memory Game

Desktop Calendar

Wallpapers

and even hidden features! It's a real novelty! 










It is available for only $10.00 via http://BaddTemper.com as a hardcopy collectors disc or as an instant download! 

note: due to the suggestive content on this program, Tempered Visuals LLC will not sell this program to anyone under the age of 18

BaddTemper.com is a Division of Tempered Visuals LLC and is the Official website for fetish model/mature horror actress Baddtemper- while it is not an adult site, it contains suggestive content and should not be visited by anyone under the age of 18


----------

